# The first (1/2) "hot twins" picture...filled



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Woo hoo, up and running at 66 temp and 67 humidity.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Beautiful! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Looking very good Doc!:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

You know what would look really good in there? Some Opus Xs

:tu :r:ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Beautiful! :tu


Something for you to aspire to Joey with that new fridge of yours!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> You know what would look really good in there? Some Opus Xs
> 
> :tu :r:ss


I htink u have them all.......


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Now I'm regretting passing up on that Vinotemp deal that Target ran for Black Friday! Lookin' good, BamaDoc. I especially like your collection of cigars!

:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful....

Looks mighty good and full there....:tu:dr:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

A w e s o m e collection!!
:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

will have the second fridge pics up tomorrow....must have sleep....


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice :tu looks like some good smokes


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks great so far! Now to fill up the other hehe!:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

lookin good so far!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*"A thing of beauty is a joy forever..."
Thanks for the pic, Doc! * :ss


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I htink u have them all.......


What a nice set-up!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

there are more cigars in there than i have smoked in my entire life. :ss


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking Good:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks good Doc! :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great set up. I see that you are a Bolivar fan :ss Time to start filling up another one.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice you need to work on your tetris skills.:tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice. I bought the same cooler. Thermoelectric unit died before I could even put smokes in it


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Fistville said:


> Nice. I bought the same cooler. Thermoelectric unit died before I could even put smokes in it


I'd try to take it back, (if u havent already)


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That's a BEAUTIFUL sight Bro!!!!!! Looks like you have a lot of room.........


Ron


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice looking collection :dr:dr :bl:tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

What a lineup!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

where's part two/two?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> where's part two/two?


i have some things "coming out of hibernation" (freezer) and will post em up when they overcome their shy-ness.:tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

sounds good :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

so.many.isoms.


i have...three.

*dies*


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks great!:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I live in a place where Cubans are sold freely and still come close to acquiring as many boxes!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Woo hoo, up and running at 66 temp and 67 humidity.


That is awesome!


----------



## DH01 (Jun 23, 2007)

She looks great.:tu


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice wineafridgeacoolador you got there :tu Great selection of smokes too


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice collection.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Doc, that sure looks sweet:tu:tu:dr:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh yeah... :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Very, very nice!!!
Addy please.:r


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

That a real nice set up you have there.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

catfish said:


> That a real nice set up you have there.


Thanks,.....you may have some of these coming to you soon..............

people have been waiting for the "second twin".......she will be dressed up in the next week or two for the "2/2" unveiling................:tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

My GOD man!!! So... uh... when are we gonna hang out?:dr


----------

